# What Would SJs Do?



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Taken from this thread:

Here's the scenario:You suddenly have 100 million dollars in the bank of your choice. If you spend funds, your account will be topped back up within a week. There is no threat of losing this money, no power on Earth could take it from you. The stability of this money is not dependent on governments, banks... etc. If the bank were to blow up next week the funds would find their way back to you through an alternate route.Now, how does your day to day life change? What sort of things will you do now that you have unlimited means?

Please think beyond SJ stereotypes and give your most truthful response. Anything goes and no dream is too small or too strange. If you would honestly love to bathe in a tub of whipped cream every morning, perfect. Own a pet mountain lion? Fine. Destroy the (hypothetical) planet? Fair enough.

I'm interested in seeing how the answers differ between temperaments.


----------



## dylanshae (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm literally only posting in this so I can follow it. I'm super curious as well!


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I'm curious too. Though it doesn't appear to have tickled the fancy of the SJ's.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

La Petite Sirène said:


> I'm curious too. Though it doesn't appear to have tickled the fancy of the SJ's.


The SJ hub forum isn't very active. The sub-forums are a much safer bet, although the extroverted ones are full of other people asking about those types too, so you might be dealing with some exasperation. 

I'd travel the world, and be able to have long enough vacations that I can almost get an idea of what living there is like. Unlimited money means you aren't tied down anymore. You can move to a bunch of different places and you'd be safe in the knowledge that if you really hated things, you could always move back. 

An extensive library, and an even more extensive library of games? Heck yeah! Who cares what console it's on if you own them all? 

You'd be able to enjoy the best made things and have immense amounts of variety. You could have custom fit headphones with beautiful sound that are specialized for each genre and a room designed for amazing acoustics. Wasting art supplies would be no concern so you could try out all sorts of painting using the best tools believable. Knives would be perfectly weighted and sharp, and the best ingredients, at your fingertips. Back pain? Say hello to chairs that are both therapeutic and feel fantastic to sit in. 

Speaking of therapy, there's so many terrifying illnesses out there that I would never wish on anybody. I would have to be heartless not to want to help find cures. There's other world issues out there too. Some people have amazing and efficient ideas for things like waste management or farming, and the infinite money could help implement them. Education is a critically important area, and having better schools around the world (or for some places where there aren't any schools, just having them) could only be a good thing. Funding science is a favorite of many, including me. There might be solutions to the biggest problems we face just hiding in the shadows, waiting to be found, plus more knowledge just being cool. In a few billion years, we will either journey to the stars or die. Helping us started on setting out into the final frontier would help all of humanity.

(Of course, if this were realistic I probably would have totally wrecked the global economy by accident with all the funding I did, but that's no fun to think about)


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

I just stumbled across this thread and the idea is very intriguing! @Owfin is right that threads tend to get lost in the SJ forum unless/until they hit their tipping point.

I would start funding a wide variety of projects and organizations. Since there are too many spinning around in my head, I'll just list some haphazardly: education, education reform, agricultural aid, homelessness/poverty, arts (dance and visual arts in particular), and human trafficking.

Trying weirdly expensive food options at those tip-top fancy restaurants might be interesting, too. Thinking about spending so much still makes me cringe because it just feels so excessive, though.

Since I'm a bit overwhelmed by the implications of these actions and the fact that with all of this money, I'd probably be the most powerful person in the capitalistic world... I will leave you with my obsession with sweet iced teas. It's such a simple concept: black tea leaves, water, and cane sugar. But I am utterly in love with brewed sweet teas of all sorts and would want to try whatever was out there.


(If you can't tell, the idea of being extremely powerful doesn't really excite me. Hm.)


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Dark Romantic said:


> Taken from this thread:
> 
> Here's the scenario:You suddenly have 100 million dollars in the bank of your choice. If you spend funds, your account will be topped back up within a week. There is no threat of losing this money, no power on Earth could take it from you. The stability of this money is not dependent on governments, banks... etc. If the bank were to blow up next week the funds would find their way back to you through an alternate route.Now, how does your day to day life change? What sort of things will you do now that you have unlimited means?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the similar question had been asked before because I remember I made a post there to answer the question, but I'm too lazy to find the thread.

My answer:
- Pay my parents' debts.
- Renovate my parents' house.
- Provide sufficient financial support for my parents.
- Quit my job, and taking my family (parents, siblings, nephew) to travel around the world.
- Buy an apartment and adopt a baby girl.
- Get my Master and Doctoral degree.
- Build and renovate schools in remote areas of my country, and providing their libraries with new books.
- Made huge shelter houses for the children that living on the streets, provide them with good food, clothes, education, and healthy environment to grow up.
- Donate to the non-profit organizations around the world that focusing on increasing the wealth of poor families and helping the children to get out of the street or protecting them from violence and abuse.


----------



## rd93 (Jul 14, 2012)

Avoid causing inflation. Although it would be interesting considering that it could be singularly-induced. 

I would give it to everyone, or run around the world like a crazy person and try to improve the lives of every person I come across. Of course, it is a given that I would take care of my family. 
I don't think I could be happier with both the freedom to move around and the ability to truly help people.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Pay off my sister's college tuition. Then ignore its existence until I felt the need to use it.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Implausible scenario yields implausible results:

I'd push a button.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

stephiphi said:


> Trying weirdly expensive food options at those tip-top fancy restaurants might be interesting, too. Thinking about spending so much still makes me cringe because it just feels so excessive, though.


Think of it as giving the people you are buying them from jobs.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Buy house in the mountains.
Grow own weed for own use, be happy.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Travel.

My brother whos an ESFJ would do that.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

-Quit my job
-Go to art school
-buy houses in Alaska, Germany, Japan and Italy
-go visit my friends around the world
-buy my best friend and her husband a house with the tower that she's always wanted
-adopt a pack of Akita and Shiba Inu puppies, raise them, love them to bits and when they shed in the spring, use the super soft undercoat sheddings to make yarn and knit super warm stuff out of (strange, I know... don't judge me)
-take up wood-carving, upholstering and carpentry
-donate on a regular basis to charities I believe in


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, according to U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time

I'd try to pay off the national debt, which at this point is $16,066,241,407,386.

At $100,000,000.00 donated per day that's 160,662 days

or

just over 440 years, if it stopped growing right now.

See, $100 Million just doesn't go that far these days.

-ZDD


----------



## Adesi (Aug 9, 2011)

Initially:
Pay off mortgage.
Stocks with high dividend yields.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Oops, reading comprehension FTL... 100M per week. That's even worse. Take my results and x7.

I think i'll join the others and just buy a home in the mountains in several countries and do pharmaceuticals.

-ZDD


----------



## rd93 (Jul 14, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Well, according to U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time
> 
> I'd try to pay off the national debt, which at this point is $16,066,241,407,386.
> 
> ...


Perfect. Why didn't I think of that


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

For the first few months, I'd carry on much like I have been. I wouldn't go crazy buying things; I'd just be content to know that I no longer have to worry about how I'm going to pay my cell phone bill and all my graduate school application fees. Over winter break, though, I'd quit my job at McDonalds and take the time to relax, pick up some hobbies that I couldn't afford before (get an actual tai chi instructor, take up violin lessons, etc.), do some traveling. I'd also get my family a lot of Christmas presents because I never have enough money to get them much. 

My options for graduate school would be blown wide open. I could afford to go anywhere I wanted and live comfortably, able to focus on my education and not stress about making ends meet. I'd still go on to be a high school guidance counselor, despite not need a job, at least for a while. I'd build the kind of life I've always dreamed about. I've always wanted to be a philanthropist, so I'd work on that as a side project. I'd give money to the causes that are most important to me. (Just going to pretend my infinite money wouldn't screw up the economy.) I'd also be able to provide for my future family and pay for the best education I could get them. I actually think I'd tone down my spending for their sakes, so that they wouldn't take things for granted and be spoiled.

I'd just have remember throughout all of this: to appreciate everything I have and not take it for granted, to be socially responsible with my purchases, to place limits on how extravagant the things I buy are, and to share my money in socially responsible ways. I'd have to do the mental check, "Do I really need this? Would it have been worth it to buy this before?" so that I wouldn't buy a bunch of useless crap.

Can I have this life now?


----------



## djdk89 (Sep 23, 2012)

First I would quit my job then I would Buy a house and a car I always wanted. The help my Family and Close friends and get them moving forward. I would take a vacation to New york, San Franicso and Japan and England. Then I would go back to school in political sciences and lawyer. Then i would start up a charity and organzation to help the less fortunate. From their on make a name and run for Office of Governor or Representative or Senator. Then I would get notice then become president and fix the country and the world.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

-Jetpack
-Flamethrower
-Stock Car
-Sexy Lady Entourage
-Tumbler from Dark Knight Trilogy
-Heck, Live out the Dark Knight Trilogy

I'd be a complete blight on the world in every way I could with my money. I'd ask a woman out and if she refused I'd buy her place of establishment and then fire her as a gesture of disproportionate retribution. I'd pay to have my boss' car towed every day until he quit. If I could pull it off, I'd pay off everyone at the DMV and hand out free driver's licenses all day. I'd park sideways in the middle of an intersection because I could. I'd drop a million dollars in Manhattan during rush hour and watch the chaos. Let's just say I wouldn't be very altruistic at all and that's being honest.

I'll come back to edit this when I think of some more displays of sheer douchebaggery later. XD


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Be more rich


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd ensure that every penny was removed from that account so that on refresh it would go from 0.00 to 100 million. I'd probably buy an island or island chain and establish a new country and recruit not the best people but people with great potential. Together we would evaluate the world taking what works and leaving what doesn't. We would create an example to model and have a step-by-step list for an individual, country, or anything in between how to move from where they are to the example that we are. Many of us would then leave this island, perhaps to return to our home country and with our new knowledge and example work to change within. Starting from an individual to an ever growing team to change the world for the better.


----------



## uberrogo (Sep 15, 2009)

I would get all tailored clothing.

Id would run a farm where I paid the workers rediculously high wages.

i would build a pretty elaborate house with a library and secret doors.

i would create a family mausoleum. 

I would travel all over the world.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

well, I fortunately have my student loan debt now paid off thanks to my grandfather, so I suppose I should give him his money back. I also would pay for him to live in an assisted living home, if that's what he wanted. I'd also get my uncle and brother in a group home, or maybe just my brother. perhaps my uncle could move back to his native country, but I'd pay for that anyway. I think I'd give some money to my parents, then I'd move out of their house and get a condo for myself, and get a dog and/or cat.

I would temporarily quit my job so that I could pursue grad school, provided I could get in for my program of choice! I may want to spend some of my money on educational resources if the free ones I've been using thus far prove not to be of enough help. even though I'd have a ton of money, I don't think I'd like to buy too many things, since I've found that having more stuff doesn't necessarily make me happier. in fact, it can be frustrating. however, I'd spend more on everyday things if it meant getting better quality items. for example, I would want to buy nutritious food.

I would also donate a significant amount to reputable charities. I'm not sure if I'd want to donate much to my university since I'm not sure if they'd use it wisely, but I'd love to set up a scholarship fund. I believe in education for all! perhaps I could also found or co-found a business so as to create jobs in my community. wow, I must sound very altruistic even though I'm generally not. I'm usually a tightwad, but if I had all that money that I'm not using, why not give some to people who need it and will use it wisely? the world is crappy and perhaps I could help make it not so crappy.

if only money could bring my grandmother back to life. I'd make sure she had the good life she deserved.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

I would establish a museum exhibit and charity foundation. Figuring out which people to help would be the most difficult decision, as there are so many people in need.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Assuming that this newfound fortune was exempt from taxation...

I would divide the money in half - give $50 million to various charities and people I know who have fallen on hard times (I would lend it to them debt free, so they would never have to pay it back.), and I would also give to my church which is currently in a financial crisis. I would divide the other $50 million in half again, put $25 million in a savings account, and spend the other $25 million on whatever I wanted.

I would buy a nice piece of property, build my dream house (not a mansion, just a very nice but average-sized house), and turn the land into a small horse farm.

I would hire a professional decorator to make my house look the homes of my Pinterest dream world.

I would pay for the remainder of my college education. (Regardless of falling into a ton of money, I would still want a career. I would feel worthless if I decided not to work. Not to metion the two years of college that my parents have already paid for would be completely wasted.)

I would travel to France, Ireland, England, Norway, Japan, and Israel.

I would buy my parents their dream home.

And of course, I would not be able to resist splurging on some designer clothes and accessories.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have this wish of owning plantations ( both of fruits and flowers ) ,I like living close to nature ,so I would use that money in purchasing plantation, agricultural and housing land for myself .I would use some money for traveling around world ,to see different cultural heritages of world and learn more about life.Next I would use that money for opening a school at my native village , so that children there don,t have to rush to big cities for having a good education. i would use these funds for setting small scale business for people in rural areas ,so that people living there could have a good source of income and thus does not have to migrate to big cities .I would donate some funds to charities and trust related to welfare of other weaker section of society ,like old age homes , orphanages and institutions for physically challenged children ,to provide them opportunities like good living standards and education .My family does not have any debt related problem so I don,t need money for paying debts .Rest i don,t have any idea what to do of that money ,I,m a satisfied person now .:laughing:


----------



## elehaym (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd contact the bank 1st to make sure there is no mistake. 

If everything is okay I'd travel places I've always wanted to visit. 


Once I'm satisfied with traveling I'd probably do home renovations and probably donate some to charity. 


I'd also would like to start a company, and whatever it is. I the rest ill put into my savings. 


I also won't tell anybody except my immediate family members... I don't want word to spread that I'm filth rich ;-)


----------



## ArtificialTheory (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd give every single human within sight my credit card number so I can watch all the crazy shit ensued. Also, I'll look in the face of politics with whatever "u mad" face I can realistically make, if not for the fact that plastic surgery is also an option. If some form of this awesomely unrealistic amount of money will come back to me by whatever I do with it, then not a single fuck shall be given *

*But what I'd really do is give earth home improvement, because it does not please me to see others suffering. I'll also pay off student loans and become that person who lives in someone's basement but still manage to live like a noble. No wait, I'll too lazy to organize that. At the end of the day I'll just spend the rest of my time ordering take out and playing League of Legends till I'm sick of it beyond reason after doing all the humanitarian stuff.

Sometimes I wish I can just take any seemingly sane homeless person and get them back into the system. Or just chill. Do whatever with friends and then live the sweet life as subtly prudent as possible, so that nobody will go QQ over all dat cash and make drama. No power issues because some guy in the internet popped me free imaginary money


----------

